# A front wheel for my Ward/Simplicity walkbehind



## Brokenfeather (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a short video of me taking off and putting back on the front wheel I made for my walkbehind tractor. Enjoy
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVqeA9Iwc38&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Wheel quick disconnect - YouTube[/ame]


----------

